# New to the FODMAP diet - a few questions



## emmarose89 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi!

So I'm just starting out with the FODMAP diet. I have downloaded the FODMAP app by Monash University which helps a bit but I am stuck with a couple of things, any help would be greatly appreciated!

1. I understand that some things in small amounts are low FODMAP, whereas in high amounts they are high FODMAP. I am using the Monash FODMAP app to look foods up as I go.

They use a traffic light system - green is low, then amber then red. So my question here is: things that have a green light on the Monash FODMAP app (meaning low fodmap), not followed by any amber or red lights for different amounts of the food (such as - lactose free yoghurt, has a green light only. In comparison to sweet potato - has a green light but then an amber light for a larger serving of the food).

Are the foods that are only listed as low fodmap, without any high fodmap warnings for larger quantities of the food, ok to eat in abundance??

2. Ingredients. I don't know where to find a trusted list of all ingredients that are often added to foods, like condiments and sauces - preservatives, thickeners etc., so I am not sure which to absolutely avoid. I see on the Monash app that some things like light mayonnaise are low FODMAP, but this has a lot of added ingredients other than just egg etc.s So is there a place I can read a list of added ingredients and which to avoid?? This will help me when I am trying to shop and buy some condiments and sauces.

Also...

3. My main symptoms are CHRONIC bloating. Like all the time. My other symptoms (cramps, pain) I've managed to reduce a bit by avoiding very obvious trigger foods. Does anyone else have this symptom, just the absolute chronic bloating, and has the FODMAP diet worked for you?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MinaNZ (Oct 13, 2020)

I am also new to the diet and also using the app. I too have chronic bloating, tummy and back pain followed by constipation. I would assume food with only green light can be eaten in abundance. I also read that there are foods (such as unripe bananas) that you should leave 4hrs in between serves to help digestion.

I'm having trouble with brands, for example I went to the supermarket to look for low fodmap bread and yogurt but with all the brands available I wasn't sure if they were all ok or not. I have found the app isn't brand specific and a lot of the alternative foods I can get where I live.


----------

